# rutting forecast?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

just wondering if the deer will be in full-rut during deer season in MN.
Last year they didn't seem to be moving much, but just wondering.


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Scientific studies hade shown that deer in each area generally have peak breeding during the same timer frame each year, and it lasts about 3 weeks. It has nothing to do with the moon, it is photoperiodic (number of light hours each day).

However, unseasonably warm weather may cause the deer to become nocturnal. Wet or windy weather may cause them to stay in areas protected from the wind or rain. Cloudy skies may cause them to move earlier and later than normal when there are clouds.

Hunting pressure, and the availability and whereabouts of preferred food also affect deer movement.

If you ain't there, you can't get one - so get out, scout hard, and hunt harder.

God bless,

T.R.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep what he said!! One could write books filling in between the lines but that really isn't necessary. Good post TR.


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

I've spent 12 years researchng whitetails - I hope to God I've learned something ...

thanks, and God bless,

T.R.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Its fun knowing all the stuff I have learned about the mighty whitetail. I only put a 5% separation between myself and a whitetail deer or any other warm blooded breathing creature. I feel what they feel, plus the evolved human emotions.

I believe we have learned much since mankinds creation and when the anger within the sons of Adam and Eve brought guilt to one who would kill a brother. We have far to go.

From whence to hence I'm gonna rock the whitetail world in about 8 days. :lol:

Good luck TR.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup. Pretty much look at last years calendar, if you marked it, and thats when it will be this year. Give or take a day or two depending on weather.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

definitely agree with you TR. I have seen that real good pre-rut activity with a fair amount of chasing happens every year in our area in about a week. Yes the weather can heat things up or slow things down. The best advice anyone can give a person wondering when the rut starts or when would be the best time to hunt the rut....just get out and hunt!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

So no one here believes Charles Alsheimer's theory that the second full moon after the autumnal equinox is the rut's triggering mechanism?

Here's the link if you're not familiar with it:
http://www.charliealsheimer.com/ca/moon.html



buckseye said:


> I only put a 5% separation between myself and a whitetail deer......I feel what they feel....


So are you saying that you're getting the urge to do some rubbing, scraping and chasing yourself??  :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> So are you saying that you're getting the urge to do some rubbing, scraping and chasing yourself??


Yes sir, I've been in rut since I was 14 or so. I just love all that rubbing and scraping and chasing... that be 4play to me.

A question..is forethought the same as foreplay?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> A question..is forethought the same as foreplay?


I guess the answer to that would be the same to this; are you home alone? 

BTW, DodgeLynn is now in the bait pile....Lord help us!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I guess the answer to that would be the same to this; are you home alone?


You baiters are twisted!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

MSG Rude said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > A question..is forethought the same as foreplay?
> ...


Are you home alone???!!!

Next thing ya know he'll want to know what your wearing buckseye! 

I guess the rut IS on. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Are you home alone???!!!
> 
> Next thing ya know he'll want to know what your wearing buckseye!
> 
> I guess the rut IS on.


 :rollin: :laugh:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

The rut is most definately on in my neck of the woods(the DEER!). Heading north this weekend for a few days of heavy hunting, maybe more, if I can manage some time off work. Work is such a drag during hunting season :-?

Geez, you guys aren't going to start butting heads and kicking the dirt around are you???


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I just watched a pretty decent buck put another smaller one on the ground. The older doe was making them earn it, wouldn't you know.



> Geez, you guys aren't going to start butting heads and kicking the dirt around are you


???

I sure hope not, might damage my brain. :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Dang them old girls huh!!! Making them earn it and stuff! Must be worth fighting for!!

Its awesome to watch. Saw two young bucks trash talking each other but they didn't get into it. This weekend should be fun! Had the fortune of watching two Bull Moose go at it last year, that is an impressive site to see, old guy came out on top in that fight, then he got shot.

Well enjoy the rut, hope you bring home venison, happy hunting.

Crazy truck drivers at the border today..going to be a long day for me.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

DodgeLynn said:


> old guy came out on top in that fight, then he got shot.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Don't know why I find that funny, but I do.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

They are getting very aggressive towards the decoys


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Had four bucks and three does within thirty yards of me tonight showing no animosity towards each other or paying any attention to the does whatsoever. Two of em showed promise, one is real unique. Mid 130's, bladed everything, heavy heavy mains with bladed kickers coming out of the bases sticking straight forward. No clear shot or I may have taken him.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

One thing to clear up in my opinion is what "the rut" is. Rut activity is not the same as actual breeding right,soooo......

in Northern areas Breeding usually doesn't kick off until 8-10th of November........mabeye 11-12 is the start up in Canada/western Montana etc...... it varies a little the farther north you go. My point is there isn't a real likelyhood of receptive does until around the 10th in most areas of ND/MT/and i assume Minnesota. This will keep the big bucks smart until about that time.

As far as "Rut Activity" that begins gradually around the middle of October and increases until mid November. I feel around November 1st is when Buck travel distance increases to the point to where we may start seeing some more mature bucks getting in late to bed down etc. ....Though they still seem pretty Nocturnal in my neck of the woods.

But around the 5th things really start heating up as some of the older boys cannot control the testosterone levels and really start packing on the miles (10-20 miles daily/or nightly) this time frame the first real vulnerbility for the old boys. .....But they are still not "stupid" cause they are chasing and not breeding per se.

All patterning comes to a complete hault the minute the first Doe comes into Estrus. At this point the buck is on the does pattern....not his. So hunt the doe family units and the bucks will be near.

Daylight is the Rut Trigger.......moonphases determine how much breeding is done at night/ amount of daylight activity/ feeding times etc but have no influence on when the rut starts or ends. (neither does cold weather!)


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

headhunter said:


> One thing to clear up in my opinion is what "the rut" is. Rut activity is not the same as actual breeding right,soooo......


You are right - the rut includes any activity assocaited with the rut, rubbing, scraping and breeding.

BUT - many hunters use the term "the rut" to incorreclty define - several different activities.

Some use it to describe the time when they most often see bucks during daylight hours) which is often either the scraping phase, or the peak breeding phase.

So, we should all remember to describe (or define) what we mean when we use the term "the rut" and "peak rut".

To me and most researchers "peak rut" is peak breeding, nothing else.

God bless,

T.R.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I pretty much stick with the terms

pre-rut.....great hunting, deer movement at its peak, chasin and searching for does but no does actually cycling yet.

and

rut....feast or famine, lots of does cycling, bucks are attached at the hip to a hot doe, if you can get a buck NOT on a doe, great, but good luck.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It seems to be where I'm hunting the bucks are finally starting to find the hot does. I have been seeing a lot of bucks laying in fields with singled out does. I just can't wait for the rifle season to end so I can get back to my normal bow hunting without the worries of someone shooting at my decoy and wearing blaze orange.


----------

